# Kubota L254DT



## mylilfishinbud (May 5, 2009)

What is a good price for a L175 Kubota tractor? It has 775 hours on it, turf tires all around. Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

*L175*

The L175 is a good little tractor. Don't know a current price. I sell parts for Kubota and the L175 is one reliable peice of equipment. Most of them have succumbed to rust on the sheet metal and it isn't available even in tractor graveyards.
The L175 is a 2 cyl 17hp engine. It has no water pump. It uses natural circulation to cool the engine. It is imperative to keep the radiator clean when operating. It has a whistle on the radiator overflow to warn of an overheat condition. If the whistle blows shut it down and let it cool off. It doesn't happen very often even down here on the Texas gulf coast in August, because but a good size radiator on it.


----------

